# Fotos de la Parte Andina de la región Piura.



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Bueno la región Piura no solo es Valles, Playas, Mar, también tiene zonas andinas desde los 1500 msnm hasta los 3300 msnm. en las zonas andinas hay una población mas de 300.000.00 mil habitantes del 1,700.000.00 habitantes de toda la región Piura.

*Provincia de Ayabaca - Piura.* 

Ayabaca, fue creada por Ley del 30 de Marzo de 1861, se encuentra ubicada en la parte andina de la región Piura a 2732 msnm, en la frontera con el hermano país del Ecuador; comprende los territorios de los Distritos de Ayabaca, Frías, Jililí, Lagunas, Montero, Pacaipampa, Paimas, Sapillica, Sicchez y Suyo. Tiene una extensión total de 5230,7 Km2. y representa el 14,5% del área total de la Región Piura. 

Fotos de la Iglesia Matriz de Ayabaca.








Fotos de la plaza de armas de Ayabaca.




















*Ruinas Arqueológicas de Aypate- ayabaca (Piura).* 
















































































































* Pdata. El turismo en la región Piura falta bastante para explotar.*


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

que simpatico lugares adoro la sierra...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

SE VE MOSTRO, PERO MUY CHIQUITAS LAS FOTOS.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Si claro, pero como hago para agruparlas?


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

NO ES NECESARIO AGRUPARLAS, ESTAN BIEN ASI, LO QUE YO ME REFERIA ERA EL TAMAÑO DE LAS FOTOS, PERO IGUAL SE PUEDEN APRECIAR, GRACIAS POR TU APORTE.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Lindo Ayabaca pero yo prefiero a Huancabamba.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

mi admiracion para toda la region andina peruana !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Skyperú favor quiero mover un theard!!! favor me puedes ayudar?


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Hermosa Piura!


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Más fotos de otra Provincia Andina de Piura.

Huancabamba - Piura


El Distrito de Huancabamba es la capital de la Provincia de Huancabamba, se encuentra ubicada aproximadamente a 219 kilómetros al Nor–Oeste de la Ciudad de Piura, a 1929 metros sobre el nivel del mar, a orillas del río Huancabamba. En esta ciudad, el clima es templado, agradable y muy sano; la temperatura fluctúa entre los 13° y 24° C aproximadamente. La característica del clima se atribuye a la ubicación de la ciudad que se encuentra en un lugar abierto, donde corren los vientos en todas las direcciones, próximo a la Cordillera de los Andes.Huancabamba, llamada también “La ciudad que camina” o “Resbalabamba”, debido a una falla geológica que agrieta el suelo y origina el deslizamiento del terreno hacia la margen sur del río.

Vista Panorámica de la ciudad de Huancabamba.





















Canchaque - Huamcabamba.











Carmen de la Frontera - Huamcabamba.























Iglesias típicas de la Zona.






















DIstrito de Sondorillo - Huancabamba.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

AHHHHHHHH Q LINdos lugares tiene piura cheveres!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Que bonitas tomas, son hermozas tomas


----------

